# Web-Server online bringen



## yekretsaM (16. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Hab ein Problem meinen WebServer online zu bringen. Auf dem Server läuft IIS und DynDns (+Dyndns Updater) ist eingerichtet. Verwende Port 1001, da 80 mit dem Router nicht funktioniert. Funktioniert alles im Lan über die lan ip + port einwandfrei und über die Adresse von dyndns komm ich auf meinen Router, nur über Port 1001 funktionierts nich. Port Scanner meint Port 1001 wäre offen.

Router: Vood 452W_A

irgendwer ne idee wo das Problem liegen könnte, bzw. ne Möglichkeit das Port Forwarden besser zu testen, ausser zu schaun ob der Port nun geöffnet is (ohne die Routereinstellung ist der Port zu).

noch zu erwähnen ist, dass der Server in ner xp vm auf nem windows 7 rechner läuft, evt. funktioniert hier etwas mit dem Portfoward nicht? Aber wie gesagt im lan von anderen Rechnern funktionierts mit der vm ip.

lg
Tom

wies aussieht funktioniert das port forwarden und der zugriff von aussen  aber wieso nich innerhalb des lans mit der externen ip vom dyndns?


----------

